# help with diagnosis for incomplete abortion



## ggparker14 (Jan 3, 2011)

I need a diagnosis for incomplete abortion.  These codes are confusing.  It was spontaneous, do I am choosing 637.91.  Would like other opinions. Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Katzson (Jan 3, 2011)

Look @ the 634.XX  Spontaneous abortion

634.91  =  Spontaneous abortion without mention of complications

(i'm assuming that the pt has no complications)

I hope that helps

Kat


----------



## molivier (Jan 3, 2011)

*Spont. AB codes 634.XX*

Description 
634.0 Complicated By Genital Tract And Pelvic Infection 
634.1 Complicated By Delayed Or Excessive Hemorrhage 
634.2 Complicated By Damage To Pelvic Organs And Tissues 
634.3 Complicated By Renal Failure 
634.4 Complicated By Metabolic Disorder 
634.5 Complicated By Shock 
634.6 Complicated By Embolism 
634.7 With Other Specified Complications 
634.8 With Unspecified Complications 
634.9 Without Mention Of Complication


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,
Icd code for incomplete abortion is 634.91

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

